# New to the underground



## palmerz (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey, ive had an account on ology.... didn't get banned, just seen how everyone I knew on there got banned in the 7-8 months I been gone. I am seeing a few people on here just giving a shout out!!!

I like how this is unbiased I found forums that either praised aml or completely bashed it. good to see there is both here lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome aboard. You'll like it here. Nothing like ology.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome to the Underground!


----------



## palmerz (Mar 18, 2014)

thanks, I been reading other peoples post and been looking for the 'like' button.. but wait its not ology lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2014)

There's a thanks button on the bottom left.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 18, 2014)

Palmerz (with a z) are you palmers (with a s) on ology? Welcome brother!!!!


----------



## palmerz (Mar 18, 2014)

lol how did you figure out who I was?!?!?! hacker!!!! lol


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 18, 2014)

What took you so long to get here? You'll like it alot better here!!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome Palmer, glad you were able to find the community here


----------



## bronco (Mar 18, 2014)

welcome to the board


----------



## palmerz (Mar 18, 2014)

I havnt been on at all in the last few months... after my cycle ended in sept I... unfortunately.... had to step away from working out for a while
I am a full time student, also im doing my practicum, working a job cause school and practicums just dig u into the ground, while trying  to support my gf and NEW baby ... until two weeks ago I have not been to the gym... at all... besides push ups and sit ups I been sittin on my ass


----------



## Azog (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome to UGBB.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome to the Underground


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome, Mate!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome..glad u like it here


----------



## slick_nasty (Mar 27, 2014)

Welcome this place has some great advice and tons of knowledge just one piece of advice never post anything about a source you won't like the response trust me I learned that the hard way


----------



## nightster (Mar 27, 2014)

welcome to your new addiction... lol


----------



## Dman123qwe (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey everybody! Im new here and it seems pretty badass, still trying to figure out how this site works but ill get it


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 31, 2014)

Welcome palmerz


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 31, 2014)

Welcome to UGBB.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 3, 2014)

Welcome....always remember. This ain't your Father's Underground....this is bb69's UG.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 3, 2014)

Welcome to the board.


----------

